# combustible small cubes



## Jcharlie

Hi! Do somebody know what's the finnish word of the fire starter cubes. In italian language we have _accendifuoco_ (diavolina) in german _Grillanzünder_. Thank you very much


----------



## sakvaka

_Sytyke_ (< _sytyttää_) is the general word for all kinds of burning pieces to start a fire. Usually self-carved wooden ones look like this:

http://kuvapankki.ekarjala.fi/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=1370&g2_serialNumber=2


----------



## Jcharlie

Thank you very much. I mean the box with inside many solid cubes  moistened with combustible liquid. The color is normally white. look the picture of diavolina accendifuoco. Thank you again


----------



## sakvaka

No problem, ps. I found a more exact term: _sytytyspalat_.


----------



## Jcharlie

Super! Thank you! Are they very usual in Finnland?


----------



## sakvaka

I don't know, I haven't got a fireplace. 

But I think they are... here's a block comparison for a popular Finnish consumer TV show: http://kuningaskuluttaja.yle.fi/node/2029
_
"Sytytyspalan avulla kokematonkin saa nuotion palamaan hankalissa ja kosteissa oloissa."
_Finland has certainly difficult and damp conditions!


----------

